# In a Mood to Rant????



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hey!...... A little controversy always goes a long way in any good forum. So let's get CONTROVERSIAL!! 

What shall we argue abt????? Well . . let's think.....

OK . . I've got it! 

I think we should all bash . . . ummmmmm . . . ermmmmm . . . oh yeah! . . . let's bash ............... WHIPPETS!!! That's the ticket!! 

Get ready, Outwest and Arreau. Get ready to hear our favourite stories of them downright, no-good Whippets!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Have you been drinking again, Frank?


----------



## Bitsy'sMom (Aug 27, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Have you been drinking again, Frank?


Ohhhhh.....well that explains it I guess.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Just wait. He's going to claim the boys (poodles) put him up to it.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Countryboy, why are you trying to start trouble? I believe that is against the forum rules...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There are others here who have Whippets too, you know! LOL! You are way too funny. You'd better be careful Frank, lest we come looking for you! Those Whippets are awesome guard dogs you know, and they'll beat you up on command...NOT!!!:damnmate::damnmate::damnmate:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Just wait. He's going to claim the boys (poodles) put him up to it.


"Put him up to it"???!! Not me! It's that Watson! He hacked my profile!! :scared:

And can't resist just one last controversial thread before he goes back to his owner . . . . . on Wednesday . . . . . . . . at 1:30PM. 

*But who's counting.... *


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> "Put him up to it"???!! Not me! It's that Watson! He hacked my profile!! :scared:
> 
> And can't resist just one last controversial thread before he goes back to his owner . . . . . on Wednesday . . . . . . . . at 1:30PM.
> 
> *But who's counting.... *


He goes back THIS Wednesday?  You're going to end up with another "Watson" to fill the void.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are going to miss him you know. HEY...wanna borrow a dastardly Whippet?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> You're going to end up with another "Watson" to fill the void.


Oh yeah... 

My new Silver/Brown guy . . . Spud.  He'll probably come home with us the Wednesday after I surrender Watson.



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You'd better be careful Frank, lest we come looking for you!


Ooops! I guess I'm not welcome at the Arreau Ranch anymore.  Or maybe even Iceland??? Doesn't Winnow have Whippets??? 

Scenthounds Rule!!! :star:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

And here I thought you meant those fumes kids huff (inhale) to get high (whippets)! LOL J/K 
And Arreau is offering to loan them out!  Kids these days! 

The dogs are cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are totally welcome here. I'd love to meet you and your Dad and Tonka. No, Winnow has Spoos and a Bichon. Sighthounds are da bomb!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No, Winnow has Spoos and a Bichon. Sighthounds are da bomb!


Ahhhhh... I guess it was her videos of Lure Coursing. Maybe they were Wolfhounds. Another one of those dastardly Sighthound breeds.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! Those sighthounds....HORRIBLE (as Iris nuzzles into my neck and Wiz licks my feet)...


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Humph - I have an over sized whippet (actually and 80 lb grey hound)! Sighthounds rock, just ask the poodles who still can't catch our old man (he's 11).

WHAT - are you really getting another spoo? Jeez, I've been doing home renos for the last week and I've missed so much!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Have you been drinking again, Frank?


TEE HEE HEE:laugh2:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmmm.... Scent hounds vs. sight hounds... How is one to choose?? I've had mini dachshunds since it seems like forever (my very first dog-of-my-own was a mini dachsie) but my new obsession is learning about... AFGHAN HOUNDS!! I think my gluttony for grooming punishment is leading me down a path of lotsa hair!! :lol:

I'm dog-sitting over the long weekend for a kennel club friend's 2 adorable shelties and her two-year old, tall-as-me, afghan hound. It's been fun and interesting!

I have to say that hounds have my heart - scent hounds, sight hounds and my very favorite poodle-hounds!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well speaking of Sighthounds . . . I'm almost ashamed to admit that I have one in the family. My son and DIL have a rescue Greyhound. And a scarier dog I have never met. She's a vicious defender of the family home . . . a terror to anybody she meets!  

The other day I happened to be alone in the house with her and snapped this pic . . with Velvet in her typical Greyhound defensive pose. I thot she was gonna go for my throat but I just managed to escape her fangs as she lunged at me. :scared:


.


.


.


.


.​


----------



## Bitsy'sMom (Aug 27, 2011)

Is that a typical greyhound defensive position? Otherwise known as the "opossum playing dead" defensive position? Such a big mean looking vicious canine.....I just wanna hug that big puppy dog!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, I'm completely familiar with that pose, especially those scary teeth showing!

Rowan, I'm a closet afghan fan too, ;-)!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> My new Silver/Brown guy . . . Spud.  He'll probably come home with us the Wednesday after I surrender Watson.


Bellefleet Batata of Cantope?,.....is this Spud?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm a closet Irish Wolfhound fan!!!  

CB--that's one adorable greyhound. Pretty color!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> Bellefleet Batata of Cantope?,.....is this Spud?


See! The 'breeder gang' know more abt my new dog than me!! LOL

I guess that's him, True. I didn't see a birthdate on his link on PP but it would have two years ago this January. And I do know that he was originally a Texas dog. 

I'm sure the 'evil breeders' have set me up for this. Their suggestion that I take Watson for the summer was just their opening ploy . . guaranteed to induce MPS. 

But seriously, we've been talkin' abt this for a while now. Tonka and Spud actually ran together a few times before we got Watson. But it was only last Friday or so that Diane told me he was a CAN CH. I sure didn't know that. All I know is that he's the prettiest little brown guy I've ever seen!! 

But, OMG! . . . "Bellefleet Batata of Cantope"?!! 

Nawwwww...... I'm gonna stick to callin' him Spuddie!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> See! The 'breeder gang' know more abt my new dog than me!! LOL
> 
> I guess that's him, True. I didn't see a birthdate on his link on PP but it would have two years ago this January. And I do know that he was originally a Texas dog.
> 
> ...


I hope you love him! He is related to my gang. Teddy's sire and dam are his grandsire and granddam. And on the other side his grandsire is my Marlisse's sire.....I like Spud too!..especially because he will be Spud THE Stud! hah!

Breeders aren't evil...just smart...we know a good home when we see one and obviously you give Tonka and Watson a great home...so Spud is the lucky one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is one lovely Greyhound! Dastardly sighthound!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Fond of Poodles said:


> LOL, I'm completely familiar with that pose, especially those scary teeth showing!


LOL, Fond. I think they call that 'roaching', in the Greyhound world. I've never seen another breed that's known for it quite as much as these dangerous, huggable beasts.

Oooooooooo! Those scary teeth!!  lol

So good that Spud's gonna have some relatives right here in the forum. We'll have to set up a Skype connection or something. 

'Specially when the grandpuppies start showing up!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, my. How'd I miss the whippet bashing. Better be careful, whippets are frightening dogs! Just for that, I'm gonna drown you in whippet pictures- take THAT mwa ha ha ha :


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Had to google search that one.......out of the loop here........he is beauteous!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

and aGAIN


































































Take that!
:alien2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

And the piece de Resistance- VIDEO


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a great idea Outwest...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And our piece de resistance...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL That is way too cute! Her audience wanted a cookie, too. 
Whippets do everything is slo-mo except running.  

Now, I know I've got more pics around here somewhere... he he he


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Outwest and arreau,
I know that you are showing us these beautiful whippets to publicize your new poodle/ whippet mix, the poopet or the whiddle. You can't fool me! :aetsch: I prefer the name whiddle myself and if you use it I want a commission.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have often laughed about Poopets or Whipples! Locket, a member here, found a litter of Poo/Whippet crosses being advertised and posted them in a thread once. They were cute, but they weren't mine...honest! Would be quite an interesting combination. I visualize a brindle Poodle with tulip ears, a roach back and whip of a tail who runs like the wind.

And the video is how it always is here...Iris does all the work and everyone gets a cookie.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

coconutgeordie said:


> I know that you are showing us these beautiful whippets to publicize your new poodle/ whippet mix, the poopet or the whiddle.


LMBO, Geordie! I can see it all now. 

And I've even got a name for Arreau's first Whiddle pup. We can call it Quixi!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some pics of our one and only Whippet litter. They were a total joy! We co-bred the litter with Jenny McCartney of Lorricbrook Whippets, one of the premier Whippet breeders in North America.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and more...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and more...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Whoodles, minimal brushing required:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Whell I know u whon't see this reply 'til later today . . . 'coz yr whay out Whest . . . but that there Whoodle looks just plain whierd.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Outwest...that is hilarious!!

These pics are of Iris mothering Holly's 2008 litter. By the time the pups were two weeks old, she had lactated enough to sustain half the litter. And that she did. The two girls would get in the pen, and each would nurse half the babie. Trillium is convinced that all that Whippet milk is was made Betty-Jo and Jenny so fast.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay outwest that photo actually made me guffaw. When we had our greyhound I also used to envision what a poodle/greyhound mix would look like...and now I know.

But I used to tell everyone that my puppies would be marketed as Grey POOpons. That it a brand of mustard in Canada and they used to do commercials with a man in a limo asking for his Grey Poupon mustard...very snootily, So I thought that would be a cute marketing gimmick. Grey POOpons for the discerning dog owner!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Aussi, tres francais!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

THANK YOU for my morning laugh -- I needed that!:adore:


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

outwest, yep, almost spit my tea out at the screen!

Cherie, that's the cutest thing I ever saw!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She absolutely adored the babies and was so tender with them and devoted to them, sometimes I could not help but cry at how sweet she was. Once in awhile I'd have to remind her they were Holly's babies after all. Poor Holly would leave for a pee and Iris wouldn't let her back in, at which time SHE would get removed and Holly would have them all to herself (all the while looking over she shoulder like she was saying "Where's the frigging Nanny? LET HER BACK IN HERE!") It was a beautiful experience and made me appreciate nature even that much more.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It was a beautiful experience and made me appreciate nature even that much more.


If nuthin' else, MPS has it's entertaining moments, eh? lol

Watchin' the two boys together entertained me all summer!


----------

